# Not too sure what to do with these 884 Items Not Yet Indexed



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

My battery has been draining like mad recently, so last night I did a search to find out if anything was stuck indexing. My search showed that 884 things have yet to be indexed!

The thing is, I have only added about 13 or 14 books in the past 2 weeks, and I looked through some of the pages and saw that the things that are stuck in the Indexed area are books that have been on my Kindle for many, many months...some practically since I got the thing. 

I know people have suggested removing them if they get stuck, and I've done that when there were like 1 or 2 files stuck, but that's a LOT of files - some are e-books, some are fanfics and fan-related files that are all over my hard drive, to remember to remove and drag back again. Should I just try removing EVERYTHING and let them all index and see if that will work? Any suggestions for such a large # of files that are stuck?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Before you go to the trouble of deleting all those books, if you haven't already tried it, it's a good idea to leave it on charge overnight and for longer if you can manage. The indexing usually works faster when it's plugged in and you won't be draining the battery. I would also switch it off completely and then back on before you start.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I noticed this last night, so I plugged it in and left it charging overnight to see if that would help. When I checked today before I left for work to see if it had indexed any of them, it hadn't changed or indexed any of them. Now, 9 hours later, I'm trying to turn it on and it won't even come on! And I held the power switch to restart it and that's not working either.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly? 884 items is a whole lot of items, even if that were _everything_ on your Kindle. I think you are a prime candidate for a factory reset. Then start reloading your items in small batches, like 10 or 20. Let everything index, then load the next batch.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Oh sheesh, haha that's going to take a while! 

Well I finally got mine to turn on, so I'll start tackling this tonight and see how it goes. Do you think it's necessary for a factory reset? Couldn't I just connect it to USB and delete everything and then drag things back over in small groups?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a factory reset will be quicker, and will likely clear out any lingering problems.

Copying all of the items to your hard drive, then resetting, then dragging the items back in batches by USB should be fine. Just ensure that they are done indexing _before_ you add the next batch. That way you will be able to isolate any problem files.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Ahh, gotcha! OK, well I'm going to start in a few minutes and see how far I get tonight. If I run into any more problems, I'll be back. 

Thanks for the help! Much appreciated!


----------

